
Detecting Street Lanes for Self-Driving Cars in Python - fifomihal
https://beta.deepnote.com/article/street-lanes-finder
======
typenil
Awesome post. I'd tried playing around with OpenCV edge detection, but was
struggling filtering out the noise. This helps a lot.

